# Fischerpfad



## Siebenberg (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo

Für alle Fischer Fahrer. Im unteren Teil der Strecke, Kurz vor den abschließenden Kehren ist ein Baumstamm über dem Pfad. Genau in Kopfhöhe und an einer sehr abschüssigen Stelle.Also bitte VORSICHT.Alternativ habe ich weiter oben einen Pfad angelegt(siehe Steinhaufen mit Richtungspfeil) der jetzt die ganze Sache weiträumig umgeht und wohl nun der schwerste Teil des Fischers ist.So man sich denn traut. Das Teil ist konstant an der Haftgrenze der Reifen und muss noch was eingefahren werden dann wird es auch was leichter gehen.Viel spass und vielleicht demnächst mit Säge im Wald  

Gruß


----------



## Tiger 2001 (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo Swen,

werde Deine Variante mal testen. Parallel habe ich den alten ursprünglichen Weg wiederbelebt. Dieser war durch Äste des umgestürzten Baums versperrt. Das ist dann die leichtere Variante die links am Baum vorbei geht.

Gehst Du die Woche biken? Wir könnten ja noch mal zusammen eine Runde drehen. War auch schon lange nicht mehr am Hexenpfad und in Boppard.

Gruß
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siebenberg (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo

Für Bobbard wäre ich zu haben. Wollte mich die Woche als Holzarbeiter betätigen und den Fischer wieder freihacken.Habe aber keine Axt?! Du vielleicht?Sonst habe ich NOCH jeden Tag ab nachmittags Zeit so wie es ausschaut. kann sich aber noch ändern. Wäre gut mal wieder eine Runde zusammen zu drehen.Bei dera Hitz aber eher gediegen (Because luse one Liter per Kilometer)schwitz schwitz  .

Bis bald und gut Holz  ,immer den Kopf einziehen!!!


----------



## Rockyalex! (17. Juli 2006)

Sagt Bescheid, wenn ihr fahrt. 
Ferien=> Alex ist dabei.
Ich hab auch eine Säge


----------



## Tiger 2001 (17. Juli 2006)

Hi,

den Fischer wollte ich heute so ab 19Uhr mal bei einer kurzen Runde besuchen. Säge oder Axt hab ich leider auch keine. Werde mir mal eine anschaffen, da ja in letzter Zeit immer wieder Bedarf da ist.   
Morgen ist ja Dienstagtreff, da wäre Boppard doch nicht schlecht, oder?

Gruß
T.


----------



## sebot.rlp (17. Juli 2006)

Ich wäre bei der Aufräumaktion beim Fischerpfad auch dabei.

Mit Boppard und Dienstagstreff ist glaube ich blöd, weil wir die letzten male immer da waren, soweit ich mich erinnern kann 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Siebenberg (17. Juli 2006)

Heute geht bei mir leider nicht mehr wie schaut es denn mit Mi DO Fr aus?Zeit ab mittags.Versuche morgen abend auch dabei zu sein weiss aber noch nicht ob das klappt.

Gruß

@Alex :Wenn du mit Säge die kleine meinst wird das wohl nichts. Das Teil ist schon etwas dicker um es damit durchzukriegen.Zumal ich glaube der Stamm wird noch ganz gut unter Spannung stehen. mal schauen...

Gruß


----------



## Skytalker (18. Juli 2006)

Biker mit Axt und Säge geschultert im Wald. Was da die Wanderer wohl denken


----------



## Siebenberg (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo

Lass die denken was sie wollen.Ich habe die letzten zwei Jahre auf jedenfall nur einen Wanderer auf dem Fischerpfad gesehen.Denke mal da kannste ne Woche Zelten ohne da ein Mensche(außer biker)vorbeikommt.Wahrscheinlich kann man da den halben Wald abroden ohne das es irgend jemandem auffällt.Abgesehen davon kann es dem Pfad nur gut tue wenn sich jamand darum kümmert.Sonst kommt man da irgendwann gar nicht mehr durch.Und es gibt ja auch noch Rucksäcke  .

Grüße Swen

PS : Denke mal kritisch wird es erst wenn die Kettensäge am Start ist.Dann würde man wohl wirklich schief angeschaut


----------



## Rockyalex! (18. Juli 2006)

ich will heut abend mit dabei sein! 
Mir ist fast egal wohin, denk ich komm mit dem schweren Bike,
Alex


----------



## >Helge< (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

hätte mal Interesse in eurer Runde mitzufahren!

@Alex:

Du hast vor kurzem ein paar Kumpels von mir (aus Neuwied) auf dem Fischerpfad getroffen!

@Tiger:

Wir haben uns mal kurz am Funkturm im Stadtwald unterhalten! (damals hatte ich noch ein Scott Octane)


Ich werde auch mal versuchen zum Dienstagstreff zu kommen, muss halt sehen was ich für eine Schicht habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siebenberg (24. Juli 2006)

Hi

Leider wird es bei mir die kommenden Wochen nichts mit biken. Ab morgen in Frankreich zum arbeiten bis Ende der Woche und die Woche danach in Urlaub melde mich wenn ich wieder im Lande bin.Hoffe dann sind die Temperaturen auch mal wieder erträglich.

Gruß


----------



## Siebenberg (7. August 2006)

Hallo ,

Ist nun alles wieder fahrbar. Nach einschlägigen Handlungen  hat es das im Weg liegende Geäst erwischt  .Freie Fahrt für freie biker u vielleicht noch ne Variante die ich bei einem Streifzug durch den Wald glaube gefunden zu haben.

Gruß


----------



## Rockyalex! (12. August 2006)

Hallo Biker,
wollte nur Bescheid geben, dass ich heut eine Runde auf besagtem Pfad drehen will. 
Bin auch offen für andere Wege; Lahnstein oder so war ich lang nicht...
13.00 Uhr? 
Am besten hier melden oder anrufen.
Treffpunkt?
Alex


----------



## Rockyalex! (12. August 2006)

Treffpunkt ist 13.30Uhr an der Uni, vordere Ecke mit Bäckerei.
Alex


----------



## chris4711 (4. Mai 2011)

*H*uarrgh...
hmmmmmmmmmmpf...
...
So, geschafft. Hab ihn.
...
Puh, gerade mal n uraltfred aus der Versenkung gezogen 

Bin irgendwie zu doof den Fischer-Einstieg zu finden.
Fahre voraussichtlich heut / Morgen nachmittag mal den Stadtwald hoch bis Remstecken und von dort muß man ja lt Infos die ich finden konnte hinter dem letzten Parkplatz nach links (also noch vor den großen Parkplätzen, die direkt vor dem Forsthaus sind) ... vorbei an ein paar Schranken... mal sehen ob ichs diesmal finde.
Oder will zufällig auch demnächst jemand den Fischer runter u nimmt mich bis zum Einstieg mit?
Bin letztens am Forsthaus rechts vorbei ... irgendwo runter u es kam was kommen musste.
Hab n Teil vom Rundweg erwischt > nur Waldautobahn & Trimdichpfade, Nordic Stalker und ja... auch ein Pony hab ich überholt  war trotzdem ganz lustig.


----------



## chris4711 (4. Mai 2011)

*H*uarrgh...
hmmmmmmmmmmpf...
...
So, geschafft. Hab ihn.
...
Puh, gerade mal n uraltfred aus der Versenkung gezogen 

Bin irgendwie zu doof den Fischer-Einstieg zu finden.
Fahre voraussichtlich heut / Morgen nachmittag mal den Stadtwald hoch bis Remstecken und von dort muß man ja lt Infos die ich finden konnte hinter dem letzten Parkplatz nach links (also noch vor den großen Parkplätzen, die direkt vor dem Forsthaus sind) ... vorbei an ein paar Schranken... mal sehen ob ichs diesmal finde.
Oder will zufällig auch demnächst jemand den Fischer runter u nimmt mich bis zum Einstieg mit?
Bin letztens fälschlicherweise am Forsthaus rechts vorbei ... irgendwo runter u es kam was kommen musste.
Hab n Teil vom Rundweg erwischt > nur Waldautobahn & Trimdichpfade, Nordic Stalker und ja... auch ein Pony hab ich überholt  war trotzdem ganz lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars56 (6. Mai 2011)

wollte auf jeden Fall nächstes WE den Fischer mal mitnehmen..bin Ihn selbst nocht nicht gefahren, aber ein Kumpel von mir..der würde mich mitnehmen.

Wenn du es bis dahin noch aushälst, biste gern eingeladen


----------



## chris4711 (6. Mai 2011)

Hi Lars,
weiß noch nicht ob ich dieses WE da bin (aber meinst nicht kommendes sondern danach das WE?); kannst ja einfach hier posten oder pn.
Danke erstmal.
Hab vorgestern noch mal einen Versuch gestartet aber viel zu weit links an der 'römischen Villa' (Richtung Waldesch) vorbei geradelt.
Wenigstens diesmal kein Pony gesichtet


----------



## Lars56 (7. Mai 2011)

Hey Chris,

ja erst nächstes Wochenende 

Wenn ich etwas genaues weiss, schreib ich dir einfach 

NA das ist doch ein Fortschritt, kein Ponys


----------



## schaengel89 (9. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre den Morgen


----------



## Rockyalex! (16. Mai 2011)

Hi Biker,
find ich cool, den alten Threat wieder auszupacken.

Die meisten hier, sind ja später angemeldet als der alt ist...

Das waren noch Zeiten!

Viel Spass, falls Dich jemand mitnimmt, ansonsten meld Dich nochmal per PM.
Gruss Alex


----------



## tubular (19. Mai 2011)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Hab vorgestern noch mal einen Versuch gestartet aber viel zu weit links an der 'römischen Villa' (Richtung Waldesch) vorbei geradelt.



Vielen Dank für deinen Post, der macht mir Mut. Ich dachte nämlich, dass ich der einizge Depp bin, der sich permanent verfährt (egal ob Stadtwald, Schmittenhöhe oder wo auch immer...)

Wenn euch also der gleiche Softcore-Hardtailer bei einer Tour dreimal planlos über den Weg fährt - ich bins.


----------



## chris4711 (20. Mai 2011)

Werd nächste Woche wochentags viell noch mal n Versuch starten.
WE leider keine Zeit.
Beim letzten Versuch ist jemand aufm Hardtail den asphaltierten Weg hoch / bin aber den Stadtwald durchs Gelände hoch.
Bei Remstecken n paar Routen ausprobiert u gefahren. Pfad nicht gefunden aber war trotzdem ganz lustig. Zwei Fullyfahrer getroffen, kannten den Weg leider auch nicht.
Man sagt zwar immer wie klein die Welt doch ist aber wenn man sich so gemütlich verfährt und gefühlte tausende von neuen Routen entdeckt...

Mit nem Hardtail muß man sich nicht schämen - ich fahr auch nur mit nem epic also keine Angst - auch ich (bin kein DHler oder heißt es Tiroler/Enduroler) springe nicht in drei Jumps von oben an die Mosel 
naja, werde alex/lars oder die anderen die geantwortet haben mal anschreiben.

so long
Chris
PS: übrigens... bei der letzten Suchaktion jede Menge Schranken entdeckt u den Beschreibungen nach war ich ganz nah dran... "dann gabelte sich plötzlich der Weg." Genau so stands auch in einer Wegbeschreibung (wars hier im Forum? weiß ich schon gar nicht mehr) egal, hab noch schnell n schlechtes Pic als Andenken mit dem Handy gemacht, damit ich 'ihn' beim nächsten Mal wiederfinde... aber wie das so ist wenn man sich in der Pampa verfährt... da verliert man schon mal schnell die Orientierung > es ging zwar erst mal ordentlich über Geröll bergab... waren dann aber nur noch ca. 400/500 Meter Weg bis ich direkt in nem Brennesselbeet hinter nem Vorgarten in Lay rauskam 
Also: Irgendwo zwischen dem Kondertal u Lay wird er wohl sein


----------



## el martn (20. Mai 2011)

Montags, Mittwochs und Freitags morgens ca. 7.30 Uhr abfahrt Karthause/Rewe! Falls Interesse bitte PM an mich....
... damit das hier mal ein Ende findet....
Gruß

martn


----------



## hexer70 (28. Mai 2011)

Hi Biker,

ich war heute am späten Nachmittag auf`m Fischer unterwegs.
An der Steigung vor den Serpentinen hat es auf ca. 5 qm gebrannt bzw. gekokelt. Wir haben das Feuer so gut es ging gelöscht.  Außerdem lagen da leere Bierdosen (Mixery) und ne leere Zigarettenschachtel rum. 
Ich will hier niemanden beschuldigen aber denkt bitte dran keine Kippen in den Wald zu schmeißen oder erst garnicht im Wald zu rauchen. Und laßt Euren Müll zu hause!

In diesem Sinn,

haut rein.


----------

